# what would you do and what is user's responsibility?



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Man requests uber for woman he just meet online,
time 11pm, trip is about 70 miles fontana CA to woodland hills,

Man cancels trip 20 miles out from fontana, 
Man will not answer calls or reply to text,
woman has no money, no credit cards, no uber account,

*what would you do and what is user's responsibility?*


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Sucks to be her she should be more careful and prepared. Your responsibility is to give rides to customers, once that contract has ended so has the ride. If you want to be nice you can drop her back off at home or see if she has someone to call.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

limepro said:


> Sucks to be her she should be more careful and prepared. Your responsibility is to give rides to customers, once that contract has ended so has the ride. If you want to be nice you can drop her back off at home or see if she has someone to call.


So your asnwser is, uber has no responsibility for client holder requesting a 3rd party pick-up and then cancelling mid-trip leaving passenger in the middle of nowhere with no way home.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Can anyone say, awkward!

Your responsibility is only to let her off at the "nearest safe place". 

I had a similar one Sat. night, was easier to deal with though. Pick up young lady at 1AM from a bar, boyfriend had ordered ride. Bring her to him, she gets out of car, I end ride. I always wait till the ladies are in the house, so I'm waiting, no answer even though I see a light on in the back of the house. Tries a few times, no answer. Walks back to the car, gets in, says she wants to get taken home. I ask if she wants to order a ride to pay for it. She has no idea what I'm talking about. Long story short, she gave me her phone and cc, I installed app, entered my referral code and gave her a ride, gave myself 5 stars and she got home for free. The things we do! Fortunately the distance was only 3 or 4 miles, I probably would have given her the ride for free if she didn't have a cc or phone, etc... Not sure how I would have handled your situation, take her back where I got her, ???


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Short answer is no, the person requesting ended the contract. If the girl had a phone and PayPal she could have signed up on the spot. They don't care about her.


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

I believe if you finished the ride and contact uber you would have been reimbursed the entire trip.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

corrado said:


> I believe if you finished the ride and contact uber you would have been reimbursed the entire trip.


this might be true
even though that's 50miles off books

if the trip was 70 miles as OP states, and it canceled at 20miles, i surely wouldnt continue the 70
i would pull over and explain what happened. if she couldnt pay to continue, I'd drop her off at the nearest safest location. A gas station works for me.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Kicker is, client is a well known rip hip-hop star, even if you don't like hip-hop you may find his music kind of cool, like Pitt-bull of today or Will Smith years a go..

He picked this woman out from his Instagram.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Take her bdack to your place lol


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

SydX said:


> Take her bdack to your place lol


I wish, lady looked like she could make a dead man come, I actually smelled her seat after she got out.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Another option is to notify immediately Uber's CSR by need help than option "serious issues with rider" and wait for the answer.


----------



## Fusion_HAR (Apr 3, 2015)

Maybe I'm missing something here. I have only used the rider app once, so please clarify for me. 

If you already started the trip, with the passenger in car and navigation going, how did the account holder cancel. Once the trip begins, isn't the passenger cut out of the picture? I understand they can see where you are while they ride and that's about it at that point. How did this guy cancel? Especially after ~20 miles.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Unless the app has changed recently, yes the rider can cancel the ride at any time. 

I rarely use Uber as a passenger, so I haven't even looked at how to do it.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

It's rare, but passengers can cancel mid trip.

I would have taken her home and emailed Uber to bill him for the 40 mile round trip.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Man requests uber for woman he just meet online,
> time 11pm, trip is about 70 miles fontana CA to woodland hills,
> 
> Man cancels trip 20 miles out from fontana,
> ...


I am really curious as to what you ended up doing.

Regardless of what ending up happening I cannot foresee a scenario where I did not contact Uber and let them know what a deadbeat the customer was. Unless you were parked when the ride was cancelled, there would be some distance that was unpaid and uninsured due to the cancellation. I have to assume that you were on the freeway, so even if you chose to drop her off, there would have been some distance before that would have been safe to do so.

If she really had no credit card and no easy way to otherwise get home, I might have done the honorable (but unpaid) thing and taken her home. If you were trying to drive for the guarantee, the cancellation could really screw up your evening. If you did take her home, and she wasn't able to pay you when you got her back, I might include that in your email to Uber. Maybe they would cough up some $, although I doubt it. The story would be a good one to get you a Sixth Star award, except it was a dead beat customer that created the scenario, and Uber wouldn't like that part of the story.

I await your telling of the actual outcome.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm curious as to show this well known person was.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Well known hiphop artist?? Lady could of made dead man happy?? Honorable Uber driver?? Exploitive company Uber?? Top notch Uberpeople.net forum??
Grammy awards next?? Aint getting any better than this!!!


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber really should have a clear policy on this because the PUC does. In instances where the operator wants to cancel a charter because minors have been consuming alchohol it clearly states operators must return passengers to the point of origin for the trip. 

Any passenger you have that has no money and no means to garner (like stupid drunk) further transportation wont benefit from being dropped at a safe public place. The point of origin is always a better option. If it's not then the closest police station can also work. 

Whos responsibility? Financially clearly the ordering party should have to pay for the return ride. Uber should back you on it unless they want the PR of young women being dropped in the middle of nowhere. Morally though as a professional driver it should be your mission that no passengers are ever put into more harm than they should be. Will you loose some money fulfilling this mission, yes. But you will sleep better. 

This is an issue that the PUC should discuss at the phase 2 hearings on the TNC rules. Because clearly there is an insurance risk when a job can be cancelled half way through and the corresponding passenger insurance also gets cancelled.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Bottom line, there's really no good reason why there should be a cancel option once the trip has started. That ride should be terminated at it's conclusion and paid for. In the rare case of abuse, you can contest afterwards with Uber csr's.
The only case I see is if a driver hijacked your ride and doesn't end the ride. In that case, you can't request another ride because you can't call someone for help. Oh wait, what a novel idea! Have a number to call!!!!


----------



## *kc* (Apr 16, 2015)

So WTF happened?


----------



## Wisecrackin MN (Mar 29, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Can anyone say, awkward!
> 
> Your responsibility is only to let her off at the "nearest safe place".
> 
> I had a similar one Sat. night, was easier to deal with though. Pick up young lady at 1AM from a bar, boyfriend had ordered ride. Bring her to him, she gets out of car, I end ride. I always wait till the ladies are in the house, so I'm waiting, no answer even though I see a light on in the back of the house. Tries a few times, no answer. Walks back to the car, gets in, says she wants to get taken home. I ask if she wants to order a ride to pay for it. She has no idea what I'm talking about. Long story short, she gave me her phone and cc, I installed app, entered my referral code and gave her a ride, gave myself 5 stars and she got home for free. The things we do! Fortunately the distance was only 3 or 4 miles, I probably would have given her the ride for free if she didn't have a cc or phone, etc... Not sure how I would have handled your situation, take her back where I got her, ???


You're a good person. Nice job.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Man requests uber for woman he just meet online,
> time 11pm, trip is about 70 miles fontana CA to woodland hills,
> 
> Man cancels trip 20 miles out from fontana,
> ...


I haven't read all the replies yet, but i would stop the car at the closest parking lot, tell her the person who called the ride for her has just canceled, and then tell her due to insurance reasons, you can no longer transport her. Then I'd email uber and tell them the beginning and end point of the trip and request payment for time and distance of what was done. Then go on about your business.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Bottom line, there's really no good reason why there should be a cancel option once the trip has started. That ride should be terminated at it's conclusion and payed for. In the rare case of abuse, you can contest afterwards with Uber csr's.
> The only case I see is if a driver hijacked your ride and doesn't end the ride. In that case, you can't request another ride because you can't call someone for help. Oh wait, what a novel idea! Have a number to call!!!!


The cancel option is left available after the trip begins due to the possibility of a driver picking up the wrong passenger. For instance, at bar closing time, five people request an Uber. Each driver shows up at different times, but each of the requesters is out in the parking lot doing the typical "Are you Uber?" Some dipwad newbie driver Says "Yep! I'm Uber" without confirming the name and the drunk pax gets in the car and they begin their ride. Meanwhile, the real passenger who belongs to that driver is still standing in the parking lot waiting, but notices his app says his ride has begun. He calls his driver and says "hey, what's going on?" The newbie driver realizes he's got the wrong passenger and the real passenger then says "**** this" and cancels his trip.

This is also how devious passengers are attemptingg to get a free ride home. Newbie driver pulls up and says "Hi, I'm uber. Are you Steve?" the drunk and devious passenger named John says "Yep, I am Steve," and gets in the car and they begin the ride. John knows all along what he is doing. Again, the real Steve still has a chance to cancel once he notices the ride has begun, but he is still in the parking lot waiting.

This is exactly why drivers should never actually SAY the name of the passenger when they pull up. Make the passenger confirm his name to you. In other words, don't ask the passenger "Are you Steve?" Instead, say "What is your name?" If el drunko can't confirm the name on your app, then keep looking for the right pax.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Wisecrackin MN said:


> You're a good person. Nice job.


Thank you, you are very kind. I think we all struggle with the balance between what's fair and gets us paid vs. doing a kind thing for someone who may or may not deserve it. I always strive to be kind and gentle to people BUT there are just some people in this world that you really want to screw over and I must confess I have allowed that side of me to come out on several occasions. I try to remember that sometime we are seeing people at their worst and they are not being a prick to you personally but some folk just need to be left on the side of the road and I may be petty but I get a certain amount of glee when I do it.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I am curious what you did with the pax. I would have driven her back home and told her to count her lucky stars she got me for a driver.

I hate picking up non-riding pax. I often see a ratings hit when the person paying is not the person riding. I have cancelled many times when I get a ping for "thomas" and I pull up and a "karen" is waiting. No thanks.

70 miles with a non paying pax is asking for trouble, and you found it. Mr hip hop may have "ordered" two or more "ladies" and cancelled after the first one showed up at his door!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Question about who the rapper is are still unanswered, I am gonna guess 2 chains or the game as they look like the ******y type to do that.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

corrado said:


> I believe if you finished the ride and contact uber you would have been reimbursed the entire trip.


Uber won't pay for the entire ride nor will they make the account holder pay for it. Like limpro said, once the ride was canceled, that cancels the contract. I had a PAX order a ride. It was about a 45 mile ride at around 1.8 X surge. After about 10 miles into the ride he asks me to pull over so he could order a new ride. I was on the freeway at the time so i spot a McDonalds right off the freeway and head that way. As soon as we hit the off ramp he just canceled the ride. I was like what the F? Good thing it was right off the ramp. I got paid for only the ride to McDonalds and nothing more. And i didn't even have a chance to rate him. 
Best thing to do is drop them off at the nearest safe location just like someone else mentioned. However if Fontana is your usual driving town and you were heading back there anyway, then taking her back home would probably bring you some good Karma.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

This is a great thread. Brings up a few really important issues. I've just come up with some issues, questions, and suggestion that needs to be either confirmed with Uber and/or changed ASAP.

The issues are multi-fold:
1) Safety of Driver
2) Safety of Passenger
3) Contractual obligation of Uber to Driver.
4) Contractual obligation of Requesting Rider
5) Contractual obligation of Driver to Uber, Requesting Rider, and all passengers
- When Requesting Rider is in vehicle
- When Requesting Rider is not in vehicle.
5) Uber having Raiser Primary Insurance Status active and covers Driver as per Active Ride Policy when
- Vehicle is moving and Rider Cancels Trip for any reason.
- All passengers exit vehicle, and
- Driver confirms all passengers have exited the vehicle

To be confirmed by Uber / Changed?
1) Once a Trip has Started and the vehicle is moving, the Requesting Rider (whether in the vehicle or not) cannot cancel the Trip unless 
a) The Vehicle is Stationary, AND
b) The Driver confirms the cancellation.

2) A Rider Requests a Trip for someone else.
a) The destination must be entered by the Requesting Rider and
not left open as " As requested by rider".
b) Any changes to the Drop Off location once the Trip has been started must be
confirmed by the Driver.

3) The Rider Requesting the Trip pays fare for either
- The passenger being dropped off at the entered destination, or
- The passenger request to be dropped off at any location between the
pick up location and drop off location (covers the stop here,
I want to get out or whatever), or
- The passenger requests to be returned to the Pick Up location.

In review:
1) Active Trips cannot be cancelled until vehicle has stopped moving and Driver confirms cancellation.
2) Uber/Raiser Primary insurance starts once Trip is Active. Once Trip has "Started" and Passengers are in vehicle, the Trip cannot be Cancelled until the vehicle is stationary AND the Driver confirms the cancellation.

Sorry for the length. Just airing this out.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

I like the part about driver confirming the cancellation. they could even automate in buttons for the most common reasons for cancelling would appear on the drivers interface:

"Picked up wrong passengers"
"Third Party not in car cancelled ride"


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Man requests uber for woman he just meet online,
> time 11pm, trip is about 70 miles fontana CA to woodland hills,
> 
> Man cancels trip 20 miles out from fontana,
> ...


I'm a taxi driver, so my method would be different. I wouldn't drive someone 70 miles if I knew the person on the other side was paying. That rarely works out. This is similar to a thread michael dealt with a couple months ago.

Anyway, I would have talked to the pax and asked for payment up front before such a trip. If need be, I would have given her a receipt had I owed her change......

Now that I have heard this kind of story, without putting too much thought into it, I would have tried to created a situation whereby the rapper cancelled the ride and the pax rebooked under their account. The rapper could then have repaid the woman on his own with treasure and furs.

That's a bummer. Seems as if the app shouldn't let people book where they aren't.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Rethinking this type of "cancellation" once the trip has started. It actually "is not" a cancellation since the trip has already been started, right?

Shouldn't it be something like this:

Trip Requested - Rider Cancels

Trip Requested - Driver Accepts - Cancellation (by Rider or Driver)

Trip Requested - Driver Accepts - Trip Started by Driver - Trip Ended by Driver

Trip Request - Driver Accepts - Trip Started by Driver
- Request by Account Holder to End Trip (either in Vehicle or not)
- Driver has option how and when to safely end Trip

There should not be the ability by the Account Holder to Cancel a Trip once it has been started, only prior to the Trip being Started.

How to handle a Driver picking up the wrong PAX (not account holder) I'll leave alone for now.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Man requests uber for woman he just meet online,
> time 11pm, trip is about 70 miles fontana CA to woodland hills,
> 
> Man cancels trip 20 miles out from fontana,
> ...


I would return her safely to pick up location.
Ask Uber to re-imburse me for the round trip.

We are people, we have moral obligations to every person we interact with.
If person ordering the ride for this woman is not going to complete it, he has to return her home.
If Uber disagrees, I am willing to eat the cost for such a drama. you should not dump her in the street. I would not have dumped her.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I kind of had this happen. Dropped off a group of people. They were locked out of their friends apartment garage where their car was, and the security guy wouldn't let them in. One of the girls wanted to go home bc she had to work early. She said she had Uber, so we started driving, and she couldn't log into her account. She asked what she could do to pay ( snicker, snicker). I calculated the estimated fare amount, based on the GPS. I told her it would be about $12-15. She stopped at an ATM, pulled $20 bucks out, asked if I had change (of course I didn't ), so she said keep the change (duh). This happened one of my first couple weeks of driving. Regarding the incident here, I would have asked if she had an Uber account, or could set one up. If she couldn't do that, I would have estimated the fare, and told her I'd take her the rest of the way home, or back to where I picked her up. If she didn't want to do that, I would have dropped her off at the closest, safe location and let her find her own way.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I would return her safely to pick up location.
> Ask Uber to re-imburse me for the round trip.
> 
> We are people, we have moral obligations to every person we interact with.
> ...


Would Uber go to bat for you there? That would be the best solution and worth trying once. How common is it that the pax is not the person who ordred the car?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Huberis said:


> How common is it that the pax is not the person who ordred the car?


I find it very common.

I've picked up kids from school. I've taken kids to school. I've picked up girl friends of the card holder, and Saturday mornings are the best. Picking up one night stands from dudes' houses. Wanna talk about some rough lookin chicks, still half ****ed up. It's hilarious. lol John wakes up and realizes what he brought home the night before and he's like...Let me call an Uber for you, NOW lol


----------



## Steve French (Dec 1, 2014)

You should have drove her back to your place ... .just so she is safe


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> I find it very common.
> 
> I've picked up kids from school. I've taken kids to school. I've picked up girl friends of the card holder, and Saturday mornings are the best. Picking up one night stands from dudes' houses. Wanna talk about some rough lookin chicks, still half ****ed up. It's hilarious. lol John wakes up and realizes what he brought home the night before and he's like...Let me call an Uber for you, NOW lol


Thank you.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Thank you.


I don't find it too common, but I mostly work nights during the week. I've had a couple of school kids, and a few bf/gfs who ordered it for them, but I don't really check too hard. I ask for the name on the account, and if it matches my request, I don't worry about it too much.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Over 500 trips, and I've never had someone cancel midride


----------



## *kc* (Apr 16, 2015)

???? So we still don't know what PainFree actually did! ????


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Over 500 trips, and I've never had someone cancel midride


Over 1,000 trips and I have had one trip cancelled mid ride.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

Who thinks this is a conundrum?
Take her back where you found her.
Pick up another ping and go from there.
You may want to ask her what she wants to do. 
We are human after all.


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

*kc* said:


> ???? So we still don't know what PainFree actually did! ????


I know!!!! What the hell!! Ridiculous and frustrating as all hell.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

70Miles???

Uber needs to have a distance limit from pick up point to drop off location!. What if the customer wants to go from Cali to Canada? Are you going to drive the paying PAX to Canada??

Personally i would cancel the ride once i saw that it would take over an hour and let the dude drive his booty call home.


----------



## *kc* (Apr 16, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> 70Miles???
> 
> Uber needs to have a distance limit from pick up point to drop off location!. What if the customer wants to go from Cali to Canada? Are you going to drive the paying PAX to Canada??
> 
> Personally i would cancel the ride once i saw that it would take over an hour and let the dude drive his booty call home.


You determine the distance limit when you take the fare. It really just depends on how far you are willing to deadhead back home.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> 70Miles???
> 
> Uber needs to have a distance limit from pick up point to drop off location!. What if the customer wants to go from Cali to Canada? Are you going to drive the paying PAX to Canada??
> 
> Personally i would cancel the ride once i saw that it would take over an hour and let the dude drive his booty call home.


Seriously, what has happened to chivalry? I can't believe the number of guys calling Uber to take their date home--not gentlemanly at all. Not to get too far off topic, though. I think the only honorable thing to do here is to return her home or to a closer location of her request.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Wake TFU. There are many homeless that need a ride too. This is your business. Nothing is free or below cost!
Before the trip begins you have the account holder text you the name, drivers license # etc of the friend and you check their ID before they get in your car. The tesxt message should include the final destination. If the trip cancels ( I think credit limit was hit on the credit card or fraud dept. caught it) you throw it back to the account holder via text message. I am dropping your friend off early as instructed by you cancelling and these are the GPS coordinates of her location I have forwarded these numbers to Uber and the local authorities along with the original pick up and final destination address. If you send an email to Uber with a real urgent matter usually 10 -15 minutes for a response


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> Seriously, what has happened to chivalry? I can't believe the number of guys calling Uber to take their date home--not gentlemanly at all. Not to get too far off topic, though. I think the only honorable thing to do here is to return her home or to a closer location of her request.


i did return her to a closer location of her request, a nearby friend about a 5 mile drive.

uber pays from point of pick-up to point of cancel.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> i did return her to a closer location of her request, a nearby friend about a 5 mile drive.
> 
> uber pays from point of pick-up to point of cancel.


Glad to hear worked out with any further issues and didn't loose much $ since it was only 5 miles away , most likely you've got $5 cancellation fee on top of your fare anyway.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> Seriously, what has happened to chivalry? I can't believe the number of guys calling Uber to take their date home--not gentlemanly at all. Not to get too far off topic, though. I think the only honorable thing to do here is to return her home or to a closer location of her request.


The door swings boys ways. 
Drove BF home from GF house on his account. Should have canceled as soon as i saw Google Maps telling me that its a 40min drive to no where out of the city at 12am. First week of driving, before i found this forum.


----------



## *kc* (Apr 16, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> i did return her to a closer location of her request, a nearby friend about a 5 mile drive.
> 
> uber pays from point of pick-up to point of cancel.


HOORAY, mystery solved!


----------

